# Audi Sport Driver Benoit Treluyer Joins Twitter



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Heads up for Twitter users. Audi Sport works driver Benoit Treluyer is now up and tweeting. Early this morning his teammate Andre Lotterer posted an announcement of Ben's new twitter activity and he's quickly been amassing followers ever since. Follow them both below via the links.

* Follow @BenoitTreluyer on Twitter *

* Follow @Andre_Lotterer on Twitter *


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

:laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XWgoJT1xPU


----------

